# getting stuck on a flat stretch



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

go faster.

or take up skiing.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

YouTube - Cross Country Snowboarding


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i usually just unstrap the back leg and skate. Or sometimes i get on my knees and crawl to the finish line. lol. Or bounce from tip to tip like a penguin, whatever you call it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman123456 said:


> How do you handle getting stuck on a flat stretch?
> 
> A 15 foot flat stretch can feel like a mile when you have a snowboard strapped to your feet and you're not moving.
> 
> ...


Wax your board well and keeping your speed up will be easier on those flats...especially if you ride flatbased and allow the wax to work its magic.
try " Zardoz NoWax" on slushy days...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

small s turns, pump your legs, keep toe side to the high part of the slope


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

john doe said:


> YouTube - Cross Country Snowboarding


This is hillarious! I love the video they made to produce the sport: "Phlat". They used a rock n roll soundtrack with in your face camera shots typical of snowboarding flicks. Then the camera pans out to the 2 guys hopping along like gimps on their snowboards with the rock n roll still grinding in the background. It's akin to an SNL skit.

HOWEVER - I think that this is an invaluable training activity. As a snowboarder it's inevitable that you're going to hit a flat patch every once in a while. If you have good cross-boarding skills then I think this should help strengthen your snowboarding skills all the way around.

Thanks for that url John Doe!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> small s turns, pump your legs, keep toe side to the high part of the slope


so you recommend hopping backwards?


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll usually try to 1) hip thrust towards my nose and slide along in the snow 2) hip thrust towards my nose so that my tail comes up and bounce along in the snow 3) lean forward til i'm practically crawling and propel myself with my hands, in that order. Then I hope that one of my skier friends will come rescue me with his pole.

My bff likes to do somersaults on the ground to move along.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

That was the story of my life at Squaw Valley this past weekend. Except that I have a very inpatient skier friend. I'm a beginner, so sometimes I fall at places I can't control, and get stuck on flat areas. I stood there hoping that there is a small incline, but I'm just stuck. Then I get yelled at "I told you not to lose your momentum, don't fall!" I was nearly in tears, it's not like I can control that.

I saw lots of snowboarders do the "monkey maneuver". Their hands on the ground to propel themselves to get some speed and off they go.I tried and it doesn't work. Some unstrap and skate/glide. Me, I unstrap and walk, it's very annoying. I kept thrusting my hip forward towards the nose of the board, nada...and then my phone rings "are you still stuck? I'm still waiting!!"... failed!!


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

When I use to wear Flows it was real easy to undo the back binding, skate around and re-bind instantly.

Now that I'm back to regular bindings (Contrabands), I just do the duck/penguin/soldier/board walking. Its a good skill to learn. Exerts a lot of energy, but is useful.

One time on a flat part, a nice snowmobile patroller let me grab onto the rear and towed me. I was suprised ski patrol would allow that, but I guess he could tell I was no novice. I could see a beginner snowboarder catching an edge while being towed and totally being slammed on his/her face.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I ride with an advanced skier friend sometimes. I'm up front with her that I'll be much slower than her (strapping in, speed going down the hill, etc.) so she's used to meeting me at the bottom at the lift and it's cool with her. I think she's just grateful that I'm not dragging her through the park like her kids make her.

I'm riding a much softer rocker board this year and it really helps with the skootching when I get stuck. I also do the monkey thing and I'm sure it doesn't look pretty but it gets me moving along. 

Skootch leg, lol.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> That was the story of my life at Squaw Valley this past weekend. Except that I have a very inpatient skier friend. I'm a beginner, so sometimes I fall at places I can't control, and get stuck on flat areas. I stood there hoping that there is a small incline, but I'm just stuck. Then I get yelled at "I told you not to lose your momentum, don't fall!" I was nearly in tears, it's not like I can control that.
> 
> I saw lots of snowboarders do the "monkey maneuver". Their hands on the ground to propel themselves to get some speed and off they go.I tried and it doesn't work. Some unstrap and skate/glide. Me, I unstrap and walk, it's very annoying. I kept thrusting my hip forward towards the nose of the board, nada...and then my phone rings "are you still stuck? I'm still waiting!!"... failed!!


Hmmm - I don't think I've tried the "monkey maneuver" but that sounds like a good idea. I think one of the key tactics for that is being able to squat really far down so you can plant your arms firmly into the snow and get sufficient arm bend and thrust.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

an alternative are collapsable ski poles in your backpack..


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> When I use to wear Flows it was real easy to undo the back binding, skate around and re-bind instantly.


Can you point me to some urls or videos of this?



pencap75 said:


> Now that I'm back to regular bindings (Contrabands), I just do the duck/penguin/soldier/board walking.


Sounds like you just listed out all of the main techniques that are used for this. Will you please provide a description of each one so I can make sure I understand the techniques and similarities and differences between each technique? 



pencap75 said:


> Its a good skill to learn. Exerts a lot of energy, but is useful.


No kidding. I went snowboarding for the first time over New Year's and I had NO IDEA how intense an activity even basic snowboarding can be!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

pawlo said:


> an alternative are collapsable ski poles in your backpack..


not a bad idea but I do believe I would be at severe risk in losing cool points with legit snowboarders on the hill and female snowboarders would be less likely to go to ski apres with me!


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

snowman123456 said:


> Can you point me to some urls or videos of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The technique which he means, is just that pinguin move. To explain it in steps:

Get your weight on your nose, and swing your head --- > shoulders ---> hips ---> board (most pivot moves are made in that order) in that way that the tail passes the nose, then lean on the tail and swing your nose forward and continue doing those steps.

The purpose of this is to walk on your nose and tail by using the flex of your board. If you are confident with this move you can move pretty easily. Note: If you have bad physics you might feel tired after walkin a while this way.

Example: YouTube - Do the Penguin

Good luck!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman123456 said:


> not a bad idea but I do believe I would be at severe risk in losing cool points with legit snowboarders on the hill and female snowboarders would be less likely to go to ski apres with me!


Absolutely....but you would get them back when you pull those females with your poles.. I saw a friend doing it...works great.
Another great alternative is avoid flats....but yes..it's the ugly side of snowboarding...flats sucks


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

LvdT said:


> The technique which he means, is just that pinguin move. To explain it in steps:
> 
> Get your weight on your nose, and swing your head --- > shoulders ---> hips ---> board (most pivot moves are made in that order) in that way that the tail passes the nose, then lean on the tail and swing your nose forward and continue doing those steps.
> 
> ...


Wow - that youtube clip of the penguin is great! The boarder really hops along very smoothly and gracefully. He makes it look really easy! He has definitely inspired me to work on my penguin technique now that I see how well it can be executed!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Absolutely....but you would get them back when you pull those females with your poles.. I saw a friend doing it...works great.


that's a good point too


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Wow - that youtube clip of the penguin is great! The boarder really hops along very smoothly and gracefully. He makes it look really easy! He has definitely inspired me to work on my penguin technique now that I see how well it can be executed!


Not as easy as it looks, I learned it in my (flat) backyard  Much easier to learn with out everyone watching lol.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> Not as easy as it looks, I learned it in my (flat) backyard  Much easier to learn with out everyone watching lol.


Some boards are easier to do it than others.. I found it easier to do with a flatkick and regular cambered board since I pop it so I can propel further.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

earl_je said:


> Some boards are easier to do it than others.. I found it easier to do with a flatkick and regular cambered board since I pop it so I can propel further.


hahaha - I bet


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

earl_je said:


> Some boards are easier to do it than others.. I found it easier to do with a flatkick and regular cambered board since I pop it so I can propel further.


That sounds great but I have to admit I have no idea what a "flatkick" or "regular cambered" board is.

Can you point me to a few urls or examples?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories Explained
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Dualing Camber
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories In Use

I like my Buck Ferton that is rocker in the center and camber outside. I can do the penguin walk well and I also found I can stroll along with the board with out bouncing because of the center rocker.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna have to repeat what pawlo said and wax your board. Let me tell you wax can make a huge difference on those flats. Even if you're moving slowly on a flat you'll still be moving a lot further than other people who are on rentals or on boards that are overdue for a wax.

I do avoid those trails though once I find out their flat. Otherwise I just skate.


----------



## unrachel (Jul 24, 2010)

ask a passing skier if you can borrow a pole.


----------

